# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  SILVICULTURA: MANUAL PARA LA PRODUCCIÓN DE PINO INSIGNE (Pinus radiata)

## Ararat

Las región andina del Perú es en su mayor parte desértica y semidesértica, habiendo núcleos importantes de norte a sur donde las precipitaciones pluviales moderadas entre 700 a 1000 mm permiten el desarrollo de plantaciones forestales con fines de coservación hídrica y que tambien permitan la explotación maderera de forma ecológica. 
La especie forestal que mayor significación económica brindaría es el pino insigne (Pinus radiata) por su rápido crecimiento y por la alta calidad de su madera.
Ante todo esto es siempre muy necesario tener un buen manejo de esta especie, para obtener una madera de calidad. 
Les envío este manual.  Manual de selvicultura del pino de Radiata en GaliciaTemas similares: CULTIVO DEL PINO PIÑONERO (Pinus pinea) Manual para la Producción de Sandía Manual para la producción de mango (USAID) Postes de pino radiata tratados con cca chile. Postes de pino radiata tratados con cca chile.

----------


## Ararat

MANUAL PARA LA PRODUCCIÓN DE PINO INSIGNE (Pinus radiata)

----------

